# Biomedical Engineer Task مهام مهندس المعدات الطبية



## مهندس محمد يامن (19 يوليو 2006)

1-الشراء، المشتريات والتخطيط لتكنولوجيا طبية 
Parchace, Evaluation and Planning for new medical Technolgies​2- التصميم، والتعديل و الصيانة المعدات الطبية
Design, Modification and Repair of Medical Equipment
3-مسؤل عن فحص آمان وأداء الأجهزة الطبية
Supervision of Saftey and Performance Testing of medical Equipment
4-تفتيش الاجهزة الواردة الجديدة وكذلك الراجعة من الصيانة
Inspection of Incoming Equipment ( New and Returning from Repair)
5- دعم نظام الحاسوب Computer Support
6- التنسيق مع المهندسين والشركات الخارجية
Co-ordination with Outside Engineer and maintenance Company
7- جرد الأجهزة الطبية
Medical Equipment Invertory
8- الدخول في تصميم مرفقات العيادات في الاماكن التكنولوجيا الطبية 
Input to design of Clinic Facilities where medical Technologies is used
9- تدريب الاطباء على الامان وتأثير الاجهزة الطبية والنظام
Traning of Medical Personal in the safe and effective use of Medical
dvices and system


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2006)

احسنت وبارك اللة بك .

يجب على كل مهندس اجهزة طبية ان يعرف مهامه وواجباته تجاه عمله .

تسلم وتشكر حياك الله

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (20 يوليو 2006)

اظن ان هذه مهام مهند الطبيه الذي يعمل في المستشفيات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## katanoma (24 يوليو 2006)

شكراً اخي العزيز. في رأيي على كل مهندس طبي ان يتعرف على مهامه اولا وان يتعرف على الاخلاق المهنية وكيفية التصرف مع العاملين في القطاع الطبي لكي ينجح ويثبت جدارته. ان الهندسة الطبية تقف على المحك مع كل من المهندسين والاطباء، فهي الرابط بين الاثنين...
"الشمس تشرق وتغيب والهندسة الطبية تجمع المهندس والطبيب"
"مهندس الطب الحياتي يتكلم مع المهندسين طب، مع الاطباء هندسة، ومع الاثنين فن"

تحياتي


----------



## yamenshahin (24 يوليو 2006)

إيه الحلاوة ديه يا باشمهندس يامن
أخوك يامن.


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع 

والرجاء من اصحاب الخبرة شرح المزيد عن هذه النقاط 

بصراحة بحثت كثيرا عن موضوع تصميم العيادات والمستشفيات والمراكز الطبية ولم اتوصل لنتيجة

ياشباب اللي عنده معلومات عن هذا الموضوع او كتب لا يبخل علينا ........ رجاء


----------



## م.الدمشقي (25 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبه لتصميم العيادات والمستشفيات
يكون حسب الحوجه لهذه العياده او المستشفى
مثلا كم عدد السكان الذين ستخدمهم العياده او المستشفى
هل ستكون مستشفى او عياده تخصصيه او عامه
هل سيكون من ضمن اقسام المستشفى غرفة عمليات او قسم للتصوير بالاشعه السينيه
وامور اخرى
تصميم غرفة العمليات:
ان غرفة العمليات يجب ان تكون معزولة عن المستشفى للحفاظ على التعقيم ويجب ان تحتوي على الاتي:
1-غرفتين لتغير الملابس احداها للرجال واخرى للنساء
2- غرفت التعقيم والتي تاتي بعد غرفة تغير الملابس فورا لتعقيم اليدين
3- غرف تجهيز المريض
4-استراحه للاطباء
5-غرفة التعقيم المركزي لتعقيم الادوات المستخدمه في العمليه
6-مخزن صغير للمستهلكات من قطن وشاش وغيرها
7- غرف العمليات
8- غرفة الافاقه من البنج

تصميم غرفة الاشعه(X-RAY or CT-SCAN ):
يجب ان تكون غرفة الاشعه في مكان بعيد عن اماكن تواجد المرضى والزوار
للتاكد من عدم تعرضهم للاشعه
تكون الغرفه معزوله بالرصاص وتتكون من جزئين معزولان بالرصاص ايضا
جزء يوجد به الجهاز والذي سيتواجد به المريض
وجزء يوجد به وحدة التحكم والذي سيتواجد به تقني التصوير
ويجب ان يكون هناك لوح من نوع خاص من الزجاج في الجدار الفاصل بين الجزئين والذي سيتم مراقبة المريض من خلاله
يجب ان تخلو غرفة الاشعه من اي نوافذ وان تكون الابواب مبطنه بالرصاص
يجب ات ترفق غرفة صغيره بغرفة الاشعه تصبغ جدرانها بلون اسود ولا تحتوي نوافذ لكي تستخدم في التحميض


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (26 يوليو 2006)

الاخ م. الدمشقي: اضيف لمعلوماتك بالنسنة لتجهيز (عزل ) غرفة الاشعه ,وهي انه بالامكان الاستغناء عن استعمال الرصاص لعزل الجدران بحيث يتم بناء جدران غرفة جهاز الاشعه بالاسمنت ا لمخلوط بالرمل والصرار الصغير فقط على ان يكون سماكة الجدار 23 سم على الاقل , بهذا نكون قد وفرنا ثمن ارصاص, اما الابواب فلا بد من استعمال الرصاص لعزلها


----------



## sama (26 يوليو 2006)

أخى الكريم محمد:
مشكور جدا . اريد أن اضيف مهمة أخرى للمهندس الطبى ألا وهى :
معايرة الأجهزة و المعدات الطبية من وقت لاخر ،كذلك اجراء الصيانة الوقائية (الدورية) اليومية منها ، والشهرية ، والسنوية.


----------



## sooltan (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم كيفكم شباب لوسمحتم في احد يفيدني ابغا اسوي ورشة صيانه وانا حاب اخذ رايئكم في هذا الشي كيف ابدا يريت احد يرد عليااا شكرا


----------



## أبو موئل (18 يوليو 2009)

ااااااللللللللللللففففففففففففففففففف شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررر


----------

